# Cities near Downtown Singapore?



## caraudia (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking to relocate to Singapore from USA

I am looking at real estate websites however I am not sure which cities or neighborhoods I am supposed to be looking for. 

Anyone has suggestions as to what areas I can search for? The company I will be working for is located Downtown Singapore, I am not sure if I want to live in Downtown. 

Name of city and how far it is from Downtown Singapore!

Any suggestions are welcomed!  

Thank you!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

caraudia said:


> Looking to relocate to Singapore from USA
> 
> I am looking at real estate websites however I am not sure which cities or neighborhoods I am supposed to be looking for.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome,

Why not contact your company and ask them for suggestions? Your employers will know exactly where they are and what is a reasonable daily commute.

Maiden


----------



## caraudia (Mar 9, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> Why not contact your company and ask them for suggestions? Your employers will know exactly where they are and what is a reasonable daily commute.
> 
> Maiden


Thank you for the repply... Well, I will not be moving for a while (2 years). I am researching for the future. My company has a location in Singapore, so I would look into transfering. I guess I don't want them to know yet that I am looking into switching locations just yet.


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey Caraudia,

Two years is a long time... I think if you're doing your research on where to live now, by the time you actually do move there'll be quite a few changes that might affect your decision. On the other hand, I suppose it's a good idea to start learning early.

One thing - Singapore is pretty much just one city by itself (it's small) so I doubt you'll have any luck finding other cities. It's divided into different districts, and within those districts are housing estates. As a start, you can try using the MRT Map as a guide. When you said 'Downtown Singapore', I suppose you're referring to the financial and business districts located in Tanjong Pagar, Raffles Place and City Hall MRT stations (it could also mean the Orchard Road area tho). Btw, each train station is approx. 3 mins away from each other. A reasonable commute here would be about 30 - 45 minutes by train. 

Well, not much but hope that was helpful


----------



## caraudia (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you! That was actually very helpful. 

Okay, how about beaches? Let's say I work downtown (business district), how far are the beaches? 

I guess one of the reasons I am looking to move is so that I can enjoy a country that has a lot to offer. 

Cincinnati, Ohio in USA has harsh weather in the winter! I really do not want to see snow ever again! lol 

Anyways,

Thank you for the reply...

Claudia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

caraudia said:


> Thank you! That was actually very helpful.
> 
> Okay, how about beaches? Let's say I work downtown (business district), how far are the beaches?
> 
> ...


Be prepared for a very very humid climate in Singapore. It takes some getting used to. When you are not used to constant hot and humid conditions becoming acclimatised is not easy. 
However it is a very exciting city so if you can stand the heat you will love it.

Veronica


----------



## wraith (Mar 4, 2010)

caraudia said:


> Thank you! That was actually very helpful.
> 
> Okay, how about beaches? Let's say I work downtown (business district), how far are the beaches?
> 
> ...




Hi, my two cents:

You do not want to go the beaches in Singapore, unless you like bathing in front of what seems like a giant ship parking lot... But there are great places just outside Singapore and within a cheap 1 hour flight (Malesia, Indonesia even Thailand is not far away)

The weather is very hot and humid with no significant differences all year round, more or less 28°C - 33°C.

As for where to live when I arrived (october 07) prices in downtown and the "expat" areas were unbelievable so we settled in Bishan, which is more or less in the geographical centre of the island and at a crossing of two main tube lines. When we arrived there were very few expats but the numbers grew significantly while we were there. It's not a posh address for an expat but pricing is much more reasonable (although in Singapore prices are on a rollercoaster on a three month basis, by the time we left in June 09 the prices had dropped a good 30% - not sure what the situation is now - let alone in two years time!)

We loved it in Bishan! There are two great condos very close to the MRT (tube) station, they are called Bishan 8 (3 minute walk to MRT) and Rafflesia (8-10 minute walk to MRT) . On top of the MRT station there is a great mall with just about everything you may need, from groceries to electronic stuff to books to food courts to movies, even a cinema. 

As for Singapore in general, my family and I loved it from a where to live perspective. I can't say the same from a where to work perspective, but that is another story.

Cheers


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

Coincidentally, I just came back from Bishan after showing an apartment there . I agree with wraith, Bishan's a great place to stay. Many amenities, quite modern, near to town and rent's quite reasonable. Most of the train stations do have a shopping center nearby though, as the government's trying to make each estate as self-sufficient as possible. Prices are quite high now actually, due to a surprising property boom that began in a few months ago. 3-bedroom condo apartment around S$4k.

The beaches aren't fantastic, altho i don't think it's _that _bad. We have West Coast beach (which really isn't much of a beach, I've never bothered going there), East Coast beach, which is the one I think wraith is referring to  and the ones in Sentosa island (near Harbourfront MRT station), which is pretty much the best Sg has to offer. It's not bad, I suppose, although they can't hold a candle to some in Thailand or Malaysia (Langkawi = duty-free!). 

I do enjoy going to some of the beach bars there on occasion, especially Cafe del mar. They hold Zoukout - a massive beach party - there every year, with over 27,000 people attending in 2009. Quite fun, and worth experiencing, although I've actually stopped going the last few years because I got bored standing (wobbling, more accurately) in line for cabs at 6am in the morning .

If you're a beach person, maybe you might want to look at Telok Blangah (old estate, I actually grew up there), Tiong Bahru, Redhill, or near Harbourfront. Rent there is really quite high now though (ridiculously so, in some cases), due to increased demand after the opening of Resort World Sentosa.


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

or if your budget really allows it.. Holland Town and BukitTimah area is a good close proximity


----------

